# Zweiter Tagestrip zur neuen Stelle.



## Truttafriend (21. Oktober 2003)

Eintagsfliege oder nicht?

Ihr wisst noch? Vorherigerr Trip 

Letzten Sonntag sind wir wieder nach DK gedüst. Um 700 Zuluzeit sind Hotte und ich vor Zottis Tür und zünden uns ungeduldig eine Moods an. „Wo bleibt der Knilch den?“
„Wenn er verschlafen hat gibt’s bunte Augen“ Nicht´s da. Der Bewegungsmelder springt an und Zotti stürmt aus der Haustür. A21, B206 dann A7 und diesmal ohne Stau! Ohne den Bettenwechsel am Sonntag ist die A7 wirklich schön.

Endlich angekommen stellen wir fest das überhaupt kein Wind geht. Angesagt ist ein Nordwest. Zum Fliege wedeln optimal. Eigentlich wollten wir sofort ans Wasser stürzen, entschließen uns aber doch noch in Ruhe einen Kaffee zu schlürfen und ein Brötchen zu frühstücken. Man ist ja nicht auf der Flucht und an der Stelle ist ja eh keiner der uns was wegangelt....  

Voll aufgerödelt stapfen wir drei Richtung Hotspot. Zotti und ich frotzeln über Hotte nach dem Motto: „Wir müssen Hotte noch die Augen verbinden“ „Eventuell auch die Zunge rausschneiden!“. Schließlich soll die Stelle ja „noch“ unter uns bleiben....grins...
Wir haben uns dann nur eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterschreiben lassen, zwar mit Blut, aber irgend was ist ja immer... 

Die Brombeerzombies sind leider immer noch da. Hotte meinte gleich das wir sie nicht alle haben, weil wir in Rüdiger Nehberg-Manier eine Angelstelle erreichen. „Entspann dich Hotte“ „Der Aufwand lohnt sich“. Zotti und ich sind zum zerreissen gespannt. Letzten Samstag war die Stelle der Oberburner. Was wird eine Woche später laufen?
Mein Dad ist erstmal mächtig enttäuscht (genau wie wir letzten Samstag). Wat fürn Modder! Hier sollen Mefos schwimmen?

Eins vorweg, es dauerte keine 5 Minuten, dank Zotti, dass ihm die Kinnlade runterviel.
Hotte und ich gehen etwas weiter und verteilen uns. Zotti wirft als erster und ruft schon nach drei! Strips Kontakt. Das ist fast unmöglich. Eine hübsche, knapp 40er Trutte darfs nach kurzer Zeit weiterschwimmen. Was für ein Auftakt. Ins Wasser und sofort Kontakt.
Mein alter Herr ist umgestimmt und wir strippen hochmotiviert unsere Crazy Charlies durchs Wasser. Nur wenige Minuten vergehen und wir haben alle drei Anfasser. Genau wie letztes Wochenende beißen die Trutten sehr spitz. Oft hat man eine Attacke oder die Mefo hängt für eine Sekunde am Haken. Es ist als wenn man gar keine Hakenspitze mehr hat. Wir vermuten, da wir überwiegend bunte Fische fangen, dass es sich um Revierbisse handelt. So genau können wir das noch nicht abschätzen. Oft verfolgen aber auch mehrere Meerforellen die Fliege bis vor die Füße. Wir kriegen schon noch raus warum die Bißausbeute so mies ist.

Zotti mit dem ersten Wurf






Leider frischt der Wind merklich auf und es wird echt harte Arbeit 15 oder gar 20m zu werfen ohne sich mit der Fliege zu gefährden. Wir müssen häufiger Pausen machen, weil das Werfen nichts mehr mit Timing sondern nur noch mit Kraft zu tun hat.
Trotz widriger Bedingungen verwandeln wir von insgesamt 16 Kontakten vier Fische.
Das wir wesentlich mehr fangen könnte ist eigentlich Wurst. Wir sind hochzufrieden, denn insgesamt sieben Mefos bei nur zwei Sessions ist für uns ein tolles Ergebnis.

so manche Pause musste gemacht werden





Wirklich erfreulich war das der Durchschnitt diesmal wesentlich größer war. Beim letzten Trip waren nur Meerforellen aus der Kinderstube zu fangen (30er) , diesmal war eine 40er, zwei über 50 und eine über 60cm dabei.

Mein alter Herr





Alle Mefos befinden sich noch in bester Gesundheit





Ich finds nicht schade solche Fische zu releasen





Hotte auch nicht





Da Sonntag ist und wir am Montag alle wieder früh aufstehen mussten, konnten wir diesmal auch nicht in der Dunkelheit auf Dorsche fischen. Rechtzeitig brachen wir sehr sehr zufrieden den Heimweg an.
Am Auto abgerödelt war eins sofort klar! Nächsten Samstag wieder hier!
Die Crazy Charlie hatte mal wieder die Nase vorn und auch die besten Hakeigenschaften. Wir können es immer noch nicht fassen wie ergiebig die Stelle ist. Zweimal hintereinander erfolgreich. Es ist kein Süßwassereinlauf weit und breit und dennoch kommen sehr viele Trutten vorbei. Wir haben die Location schon auf „Transit-Strecke“ getauft.


P.S. Ich hab auf dem AB-Ostseetreffen gehört das Stephan und Dirk uns einen  Peilsender unters Auto kleben. Natürlich haben wir für diesen Fall vorgesorgt.:m 
Für nächsten Samstag treffen wir uns verkleidet, fahren über Berlin und Freiburg und wechseln dreimal das Fahrzeug um unentdeckt nach Dänemark zu fahren. :g 

Der dritte Versuch kommt.....


----------



## MFGI (21. Oktober 2003)

Schöner Bericht Tim.
Auch wenn Fische bunt waren, scheint ein Top-Platz zu sein.
Macht diesen Platz bloß nicht bekannt, denn die Kochpottfischer stehen bestimmt schon in den Startlöchern.
Ich kann mir gar nicht so recht vorstellen, daß Ihr Probleme hattet auf Weite zu kommen, denn ich habe es noch bildlich vor mir, wie Du letzten Samstag bei aufkommendem Wind mit meiner Rute geworfen hast....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Stelle habt ihr da !:m 
Anglerherz was willst Du mehr ?
Aber ich glaube zuwissen wo der Platz ist, denn eine Bucht vorher habe ich schon mal mit dem BB gefischt und da war es auch klasse. Von Wittling bis MeFo gabs alles.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja? Ich sage jedenfalls nichts, wo der Platz ist. Wer will soll doch auch mal "Entdecker" spielen. Oder ?:q :q #h


----------



## The_Duke (21. Oktober 2003)

> Für nächsten Samstag treffen wir uns verkleidet, fahren über Berlin und Freiburg und wechseln dreimal das Fahrzeug um unentdeckt nach Dänemark zu fahren.



Gute Idee! Nehmt ihr mich in Freiburg mit?  Dürft mir auch die Augen verbinden!  

Klasse Bericht, super geschrieben, wie auch schon der Erste! #r


----------



## peter II (21. Oktober 2003)

Netter Bericht.
Bettenwechsel in DK ist Am Samstag... woher ich das so genau weiss: Ich "muss" am Samstag auch für EINE Woche nach DK zum Angeln.
Da werde ich mal die Augen offen halten.

@ mikefish

1. wie wird nächste Woche das Wetter auf Als?
2. Hast du das von Maddin? mit dem Gartenschlauch über dem Ventil des Togiaks gelesen, scheint ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Oktober 2003)

Das die Trutten jetzt überwiegend bunt sind ist ja normal. Wir gehen aber auch ganz lieb mit denen um. Catch&Release Tool, nasse Hände und ein Healing vor dem schwimmen lassen sind bei uns Programm. Alle Mefos schießen wie die Pfeile nach der Erholung davon. Glücklicherweise ist mittlerweile auch wieder genug Sauerstoff in der Ostsee, sonst würden die bestimmt wie im Sommer japsen und umkippen.
Gute Stellen mit anderen zu teilen ist für mich gar kein Problem. Ich hab hier im Board oder per PN auch schon reichlich ganz konkrete Beschreibungen abgegeben. Das wir die Location jetzt erstmal etwas anonym handhaben ist doch ganz normal.
Das nimmt uns doch auch keiner übel oder? #h 
Aus euren Postings sehe ich das ihr euch auch so freut und gerne Berichte liest.

@MFGI
mit deiner WINSTON kann man aber auch klasse werfen. Schönes Stück. Klasse Küstengerät.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Oktober 2003)

der bericht ist rattenscharf und die stelle erst  truttafriend

da freue ich mich schon auf die nächste woche wenn es wieder heißt 

"mefos aus dem moddersumpf"  

übrigens wie hieß gleich der ort :q


----------



## Reppi (21. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt sie also tatsächlich noch ,die weißen Flecken auf der Landkarte !
Natürlich freu ich mich auch für euch und das ihr die Stelle ERSTMAL geheimhaltet ist mehr als verständlich 
Wenn ich mir in euren Berichten die mühselige Wald-und Wiesen-Wanderung  so vorstelle und dann die Küste im Hintergrund weg denke , bin ich mir recht sicher,dass ihr in einem Aufzuchtbecken eines Forellenpuffs angelt:q :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Maddin (21. Oktober 2003)

Du machst mich krank, Tim!!! Ich weiß schon, wo ich nächsten Samstag bin....ja...nicht an der dt. Küste! Klasse und locker geschriebener Bericht #6......lechz


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2003)

...wie immer Tim....klasse geschrieben, schöne Bilder dazu...einfach perfekt....aber sach ma, dass artet ja bald in Arbeit aus :q 
Freue mich für Euch und warte mit Spannung auf den nächsten Bericht....:m 

@ Maddin

wieso nicht am Sonntag ?? Samstag hab ich Klassentreffen :c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Tim,

toller Bericht und sehr schöne Fische.
Die werden im Frühjahr richtig "Gas" geben.

... aber vor allem gefällt mir eure Einstellung...

Respekt und weiterhin viel Fun auf der "Transitstrecke" - es soll ja auch Überspringer geben  :q 

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: ... solltet ihr das Auto mal "nicht voll kriegen" bin ich gerne bereit einzuspringen ...


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Oktober 2003)

@Stephan


> P.S.: ... solltet ihr das Auto mal "nicht voll kriegen" bin ich gerne bereit einzuspringen ...




Ehrensache. Du bist vorgemerkt#h


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2003)

Noch so ein Bericht Tim und ich behalte mir rechtliche Schritte im Bezug auf meine Psyche vor
Ihr habt da echt eine geile Stelle...ich würde sie nicht jedem verraten, es ist leider immer so das die dann sehr schnell überfischt ist. Weil immer alle Leute denken das es nur dort fische gibt.

@Maddin & Vossi....habt ihr was gegen nen dreier aber bei mir würde es auch nur Sonntach gehen.


----------



## Maddin (21. Oktober 2003)

@Vossi & Ace
Samstag habe ich von Regierungsseite aus frei. Sonntag is ganz schlecht...nächsten Tag gehts ziemlich früh für ne Woche nach Brühl.... #t Dat jeht leider nisch....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2003)

...Schade.....dann also doch "alte Beziehungen auffrischen" und mit dickem Kopf den Hechten nachstellen :q :q 
Oder wir machen ein "Doppel" Ace..... #h 
Also DK würde ich den Hechten vorziehen.....
Ich hoffe, dass die Anderen dafür Verständnis hätten ;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2003)

@ P.U.C.K. : noch 49 !!!!!:q 

BIG STEVE is watching u

 :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Oktober 2003)

> @ P.U.C.K. : noch 9 !!!!!


 ...GEHST DU KAUFEN EINE TASCHENRECHNER :q :q :q

<p>


> Geändert von Stephan am 22.10.2003 um 19:51


 ....aaaahhhh...HAST DU GEFUNDEN TASCHENRECHNER :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Bericht, ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht an der geheimen Stelle.
Mir könnt ihr die Stelle aber ruhig veraten für mich währe das eh zu weit bis DK.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Oktober 2003)

"träum"
Ich hab den Bericht gleich zweimal gelesen!

Ich bin gespannt wie es da weiter geht!

Wenn Stephan ausfällt, und das tut er meistens (99,9%ig), dann würde ich auch gerne versuchen einzuspringen! 

Auf das die Überspringer kommen mögen!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Oktober 2003)

@ Mario : 99,9 % , das war einmal und bevor DU#d #2 #c da mitfährst, würde ich sogar mit Grippe, Bronchitis etc. den Platz einnehmen.

Also : 





> "träum"


 weiter.  :q :m 


Grüße Stephan :m :l


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Oktober 2003)

Falls ihr noch einen Platz auf dem Dachgepäckträger habt, selbst den würde ich nehmen. Bindet mir die Augen zu. Allerdings werde ich dann meine Gladsax durchs Wasser jagen. Mit Fliegenrute habe ich nix am Hut! Eure Einstellung zu Mefos, sollte hier jeder haben!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

> Eure Einstellung zu Mefos, sollte hier jeder haben!


 ... dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ..... #6


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

@Ace



> Noch so ein Bericht Tim und ich behalte mir rechtliche Schritte im Bezug auf meine Psyche vor



dann muss ich mir wohl für nächste Woche einen Anwalt besorgen:q 

Samstag kommt der dritte Versuch an der Transitstrecke.
Wenn´s nochmal rummst brauch ich selber Pillen für meine Psyche 

Wir können jetzt schon nicht mehr schlafen und zählen die Stunden rückwärts...

Ich hab eigentlich gar keine zeit zu arbeiten.
ICH MUSS FISCHEN GEHEN!:c

@all
danke das ihr euch so mitfreuen könnt. Macht Spaß Berichte zu posten#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan (22. Oktober 2003)

hey tim,

wunder dich nicht wenn ab dänemark plötzlich eine autokolonne hinter dir auftaucht, die euch nicht überholt :q


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

Bei dem Versuch musst du die "Boardfliege" benutzen!!!
Und denk dran, einen ganzen Tag kein anderer Köder !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

> musst du die "Boardfliege" benutzen


 ... aber hallo.... ich glaube, dann haben die Anderen keine Chance mehr, denn das Teil fängt selektiv ... nur Überspringer ab 75 cm aufwärts :q


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

> "Boardfliege"



ähm... Also ich hab schon mit Stephan telefoniert deswegen. Ich will ganz erhrlich sein.

Sie ist weg:c :c :c 

Ich Dussel hab sie verloren. Sie war an meinem Flypad und ist irgendwie abgefallen. Wir haben sie ehrlich noch zu dritt gesucht aber nicht mehr gefunden. Stephan meinte am Telefon er überlegt noch ob er mir das verzeihen kann.

Wir müssen eine neue binden.

Es tut mir wirklich leid. Ich bin dieser Fliege einfach nicht würdig genug:c :c :c 

E N T S C H U L D I G U N G


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

DAS IST EIN ZEICHEN !!!

Wir müssen uns wieder zum binden treffen !


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

@PUCK: Wo ist dann Deine große Mefo ?
Du hattest die Fliege doch schon, oder ?


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

> zu dritt gesucht aber nicht mehr gefunden


Und das bei den Farben?
Du musst  nachts nochmal schauen, ich glaub die leuchtet


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

in glory memeroy:c 

I miss you my friend:c :c :c 


Wir werden dich nie vergessen!


----------



## wombat (22. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Bericht !

Du schwärmst so viel von crazy Charly.
Ich habe all meine Fliegen Bücher durchgesehen & finde ihnen nicht.
Hast Du einen Bild von ihnen?
Ich würde ihn gerne nachbinden & in Nov. auf L.land ausprobieren.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

OK!

Jede Trauer hat ein Ende:z 

Welchen Sonntag treffen wir uns zum Binden:z 

Ein Sonntag wäre am besten. Samstags wird ja gefischt.
Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Fürchte ich muss gegen den Wind, der in diesem Thread vorherrscht, kreuzen.
Habe beide Berichte mit Vergnügen gelesen.
Eure Einstellung zur Mefo-Fischerei ist wirklich hervorragend. Da gibt´s kein Schnacken!
Das mal vorweg.


Aber nu kommt´s. Jetzt wird kluggesch...en. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Ecke kenne. Vielleicht nicht auf den Meter genau, aber ich glaube die Gegend schon.
Die Bilder zeigen starken Schilfbewuchs und Bäume (Erle,Weide, etc.) fast bis an die Wasserlinie.

Was sagt uns das?

Brackig, in diesem Fall schon stark angesüßt.
Wenn ich richtig liege, gab´s auf der Ecke, seit der letzten Eiszeit, keine starken Strömungen mehr und Brandung, im Sinne des Wortes, ist dort eher die Ausnahme. 
Daher die Schwebstoff-Ablagerungen, also der Muddgrund.
Präziser will ich mal nicht werden, denn auf diesem Revier muss der Deckel draufbleiben!

Das Gebiet ist ein Sammelplatz für Aufsteiger aus dem Einzugsgebiet der #c - Å und anderer kleiner und kleinster Fließe.
Was dort gerade abläuft, ist nix anderes als eine Umstellung der Laichfische von Salz – auf Süßwasser.
Die Bunten passen ihren gesamten Stoffwechsel ans Süße an.
Das ist immer eine enorme Belastung und es wurden schon Auf,- u. Absteiger, sowie auch Smolts in komaähnlichem Zustand beobachtet.
Außerdem ist es der Zeitpunkt, in dem die Fische ihren Verdauungstrakt „stilllegen“ und nur noch von ihren Fettvorräten leben.

Daher die „kurzen“ Aggressionsbisse, die m. E. nach noch nichts mit Revierverhalten zu tun haben.
Das setzt erst beim Gerangel um den besten Platz für die Laichgrube ein, bzw. bei der Verteidigung der Partnerin über der Grube, gegen andere Freier oder Laichräuber.

Ich wage jetzt mal die Behauptung, dass dort mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine guten Blankfische, schon gar keine konkreten Überspringer, anzutreffen sind.

Nicht in dieser Jahreszeit!

Was soll aktive, jagende Fische jetzt dort hinziehen? Nahrungsarmer, weicher Grund mit Faulschlamm unter der oberen Sedimentschicht? Warmes „süßes“ Wasser? Nööö! Nich wirklich!

Spätestens nach einer zweiten Tour würde ich so ein Revier meiden (und geheim halten!)
Der Drill hat für eine Bunte in der o.g. schwierigen Situation, C&R, Releasetool samt Healing hin oder her, wahrlich nicht viel Gutes.
Ein halbes Dutzend Gefärbte „aussortieren“ bis vielleicht eine Blanke beisst, oder auf Bunte fischen um des Drillens willen?
Nix für den Vaddi!

Versucht´s dort mal im Jan./Feb., wenn´s so richtig knackt.
Könnte zwar Probs mit Randeis oder Eisbildung generell geben.
Aber ein milder, sonniger Wintertag........ 

Dann gibt´s dort blanke, überwinternde Fische und wenn ihr gaaanz brav seid schickt Petrus vielleicht sogar ein Überspringer-Dickschiff vorbei.
Man soll ja nie NIE sagen.
Aber nicht überrascht sein, wenn dann dort mehrere Dänen die Fliegenrute schwingen.
In der Gegend gibt´s eine Ecke die mit Sicherheit bessere Chancen bietet um diese Zeit blanke Fische zu fangen (einschl. Steelheads).
Auch oder gerade mit der Fliege.

Will hier nicht den Spielverderber oder Nervkasper raushängen lassen.
Echt nicht!
Konnte aber die Füße nicht stillhalten.

So! Nu gebt´s mir. Hab das Visier schon unten!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

> Wo ist dann Deine große Mefo


 ...Du weisst doch Mario...meine Ziele liegen nicht mehr unter 83 cm.....man will sich doch steigern :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Oktober 2003)

Also, ich hab nix gesagt. -)))


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

Keine Au in 30km! Umkreis. Wir fangen Dorsche! Gute Dorsche (Salzgehalt)
Kein toter Meeresarm. Mehr will ich nicht sagen.


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2003)

Dorsche gibt´s (gab´s) auch in der Travemündung.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2003)

> ...Du weisst doch Mario...meine Ziele liegen nicht mehr unter 83 cm.....man will sich doch steigern


O.K., das hat gesessen..... 

@Havkat: Klapp das Visir ruhig wieder hoch, du bist hier doch unter Freunden!

Deine Ansprache hat mir zu denken gegeben. Mag schon was dran sein.
Aber wenn Trutta meint das im Umkreis von 30km. keine Au ist....???


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Oktober 2003)

Dorsche in nahrunsarmen Wasser? Was machen die da? Das Nahrunsbild hat sich das letzte mal auch geändert. Grundeln, Stichlinge, Krabben, Mysis...Seesterne!

Havkat dort ziehen Fische durch (Transit) nicht rein 

Ich bin kein Mündungsfischer. 
Auf die Diskussion ob man die Mefoangelei jetzt einstellen sollte lass ich mich aber gerne ein. Das wäre vielleicht ein guter Gedanke und wir kommen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.  Gehst du jetzt nicht auf Mefo fischen?  Legst du eine "Schonzeit" ein?


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2003)

> Havkat dort ziehen Fische durch (Transit) nicht rein



Nichts anderes habe ich behauptet.
Ich habe von einem Einzugsgebiet geschrieben.
Der Vergleich mit der Trave bezog sich auf den Salzgehalt.



> Ich bin kein Mündungsfischer



Liegt mir fern, dir so etwas zu unterstellen. (s. Einleitung meines Postings)

Lege keine Schonzeit ein, sondern fische, gerade jetzt, an der offenen Küste. "Schützt" natürlich auch nicht vor Aufsteigern aber "rauhe" Strecken sind jetzt nicht das typische Gebiet für Hochzeiter.
Ich kenne mehrere Gebiete genannter Art in der sich jetzt die Bunten "stapeln".
Zwei davon auf je einer, bei Mefo-Junkies nicht ganz unbekannten, Inseln. Könntest dich den ganzen Tag mit Bunten amüsieren.

Das massive Auftreten von Gefärbten hat bei euch nichts klingeln lassen?
Ob Zug,- o. oder Einzugsgebiet is doch wurscht.

Das Verhalten der Fische ist jedenfalls typisch. Nix zum Angeln.
Sollen sich fortpflanzen und nicht gedrillt werden.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

@ Havkat ... um mich mit meinem gesunden Halbwissen einzumischen  


> starken Schilfbewuchs


 ....gibt es auch an reinen Salzwasserstrecken....braucht nur eine kleine Quelle oder ein klitzekleiner Zulauf vorhanden sein .....


----------



## havkat (22. Oktober 2003)

Schon klar. 
Im Bereich des Süßwassereintrags. Hauptsächlich landeinwärts aber nie direkt am Spülsaum.
Im Leben nicht an offenen, salzigen Küsten.

Schau dir die Bilder an. Das ist echtes Reet.
Damit könnte man mehrere Hausdächer decken. 

Und das andere Grünzeug sind keine Mangroven  sondern Bäume die schon ´ne Menge Wasser abkönnen, bzw. brauchen.
Aber kein "echtes" Ostseewasser.

Ist eine typische Brackwasserzone. Da geh ich nich von ab!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

> Aber kein "echtes" Ostseewasser


 ... ich widerspreche Dir nur ungern, weil Dein Wissen enorm ist, aber wir können uns gerne treffen, z.B. direkt am Leuchtturm Staberhuk.... wenn da kein salziger Spülsaum ist , dann weiss ich auch nicht ..... und die Schilfwiese dort ist grösser als 2-3 Quadratmeter.... aber lassen wir das Ganze.....
Im grossen und Ganzen war Dein Posting ja korrekt


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

Hm, also das gibt mir alles schon etwas zu denken.....klasse Beiträge übrigens (von allen).


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2003)

Allein das wir darüber jetzt so aussgibig diskutieren zeigt aber doch auch was für eine Einstellung wir zu den gefärbten Forellen haben!
Ich bin mir sicher das Trutta, wenn er 100%ig wüsste das da nur braune sind, da nicht (zu dieser Zeit) fischen würde.

Aber ich bin mir auch sicher das es "Angler" gibt die, wenn er die Stelle preisgibt, gezielt den braunen nachstellen würden

Auf alle Fälle sollte die Stelle mal im Winter oder im zeitigen Frühjahr mal befischt werden. Ein schöner, sonniger Sommertag an dem sich das Wasser erwärmt in verbindung mit geringem Salzgehalt, das dürfte auch den großen blanken gefallen


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich geb Havkat ja Recht. Ich kenne auch Stellen wo Trutten die Salz/Süssumstellung vollziehen. Die liegen z.B. in Kolding, Haderslev, Heilsminde oder Veile. 
Es ist im moment ja generell schwer eine Blanke zu fangen. Ich denke auch, wegen Havkat´s Statement, darüber nach die Stelle zu meiden. Sollten sich wirklich nur noch Bunte fangen lassen (das geht mir in Deutschland aber derzeit nicht anders) überlege ich ob ich die Saison nicht erst in 4 Wochen wieder beginne. Stattdessen geh ich auf Quappe, Hecht und Zander. deren Schonzeit beginnt ja auch bald. 
Ich glaube eine generelle Schonzeit ist nicht schlecht und würde mir nicht weh tun. Ich fang genug Mefos im Jahr das ich auch mal 8 Wochen aussetzen kann. Ich werde das mal in meiner Gruppe diskutieren.

Wir nehmen übrigens das nächste mal ein Seewasser Aeriometer mit um den Salzgehalt zu prüfen. Ich möchte wissen ob die Fische dort Brackwasser vorfinden.

Die Trutten sind dort übrigens alles anderes als komatös. Das sind Berserker. Es liegt meines erachtens nicht an unser Stelle das die Fische bunt sind, sondern es ist jetzt einfach die Zeit dafür. 
Deswegen ja auch die Überlegung einer persönlichen Schonzeit.


#h


----------



## havkat (23. Oktober 2003)

@Dorschdiggler

Einen hab ich noch. 
Mit *Schilf* meine ich Rohrschilf, Rohrkolben, die langen mit den Pompeseln oben dran. (Siehe Truttafriends Pics)
Keine Seggen oder Salzbinsen wie in Staberhuk.

Aber hast Recht. Is doch eh alles Schilf oder watt! 

@Truttafriend

Stimme dir voll zu. Ist momentan ´n büschn schwierig eine gute Blanke zu erwischen.
Liegt wohl auch zum Teil an dem, in vielen kleinen Flüssen, versauten Sommeraufstieg (Trockenheit).
Bin mir sicher, dass viele Aufsteiger in kleinen, aber produktiven Auen "steckengeblieben" sind, bzw. kehrtgemacht haben.

Aber 8 WOCHEN??. Da muss man ganz hart sein!  

Wird (hoffentlich!) noch einen Spätaufstieg geben.


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Oktober 2003)

@havkat

Pompeseln? Du meinst diese Braunen Kolben die wir als Kinder als Zigarre benutzt haben? Wo hast du die gesehen? Mir sind am Wasser keine aufgefallen. Auf den Bildern such ich mich auch gerade blöd. Sag mal auf welchem Bild du die siehst#h


----------



## havkat (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich meine das Rohrschilf an sich, das auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist. Ob es schon reife Pompesel hat weet ick og nich.
So gute Kucker hab ich (leider) nich.


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Oktober 2003)

Wir messen übermorgen mal den Salzgehalt. Bin auch schon gespannt.

Ich sehe gerade das unsere Hafenkatze gleich die 4000 knackt! #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Oktober 2003)

...danke Havkat, für die Erklärung...Schilf im Allgemeinen ist doch das Gewusel an Halmgewächsen des Ufersaumes...dazu gehören auch Binsen... Klar...





> Rohrschilf


 ...ist allgemein auch bekannt als Röhricht oder Reet....wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber Seggen sind meiner Meinung nach ein wenig kleinwüchsiger, als auf Tims Bild zu sehen.....und was bitte ist dies ?? ehrliche Frage, damit ich mal was dazu lernen kann...wie gesagt, sowas fiel für mich bisher unter den Begriff "Schilf" allgemein <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <p> sicher kannst Du mir eine genaue Erklärung geben und mich etwas schlauer durch meine Umwelt gehen lassen....
Danke schonmal im voraus 

#h


----------



## havkat (24. Oktober 2003)

Auweia!

Hätt ich bloooß den Schnabel gehalten! 

Sieht aus wie Schilf, riecht wie Schilf, schmeckt wie Schilf......
Steht nur nicht im (Brack)wasser sondern stillt seinen Durst durch Quellhang-Eintrag von der Steilküste hinten dran.
Das ist Süßwasser, mit ordentlich Dünger von den Feldern durchsetzt.
Schilf ist Nitrat und Schadstoff-Fresser, ein natürliches Klärwerk und deshalb so wichtig für unsere Gewässer. Deshalb kann der kleine, büschn mickrige "Ausläufer," auf deinem Foto überhaupt auf dem Sand existieren.... er wird gedüngt . 

Eine gewisse Salzkonzentration kann die Pflanze vertragen, das ist unbestritten. (Bodden, schwedische Schären, Salzhaff, Pötenitzer Wiek, Salzwiesen, Truttas Geheimstelle )
Datt Luder is zäh!

Aber je mehr Salzpromille, je weniger (Schilf)grünzeug. Datt is nu ma so.

Diese Erkenntnis stammt übrigens nicht von mir, sondern von Leuten die so was studiert haben.

Frage dich mal warum die Stengel auf deinem Foto nicht als Gürtel *im* Wasser stehen, wie z.B. in den brackigen Wieken.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2003)

.... :q .....





> Datt Luder is zäh!


 :q  hab ich mir schon gedacht..... 





> Frage dich mal warum die Stengel auf deinem Foto nicht als Gürtel im Wasser stehen, wie z.B. in den brackigen Wieken.


 :q ... auch gut....aber klar, weil der Wind an den Tagen vorher und am Tag des Photos stark ablandig war  .... allerdings stehen die Stengel auf dem Bild bei Nordwest ab Stärke 4 bis zu 20 cm im Wasser - im salzigen Wasser wohlgemerkt ..... also ein wirklich zähes Zeuch :q ... ich glaube, nun ist aber echt genug , denn sonst sollten wir einen Botanik Thread eröffnen....


----------



## havkat (24. Oktober 2003)

> denn sonst sollten wir einen Botanik Thread eröffnen....



Ochnöööö! Lass man! 

Kann man weder räuchern noch beizen das Zeugs. (Noch nich ma rauchen..... )


----------

